# Let's see your aftermarket fuel rail/fpr fuel pump set ups



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking for some ideas on how to plumb my IE rail Bosch and what fpr to run. 

Would love some pics of your set ups


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Come on


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

same here. thats my next upgrade feels like the car needs it. please post them up. need to know whats best.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

No one wants to show off there rails ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Lame


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Don't have pics. ATP rail, Aeromotive regulator mounted on passenger fender, push lock non braided lines, -10 to rail -8 to regulator. What do you want to see exactly?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Integrated Engineering fuel rail, Aeromotive adjustable FPR, black nylon braided fuel lines, integrated engineering surge tank vertically mounted, and a bosch 044 fuel pump.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Mines a inline 044 pump to a BBM rail and stock fpr holder. No issues at 35psi


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Dowski12 said:


> Integrated Engineering fuel rail, Aeromotive adjustable FPR, black nylon braided fuel lines, integrated engineering surge tank vertically mounted, and a bosch 044 fuel pump.


Very nice that's the fpr I was looking think that us about how I will plumb mine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Do you run all new lines to and from the tank or did you hook up the factory hard lines in the engine bay


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im Running Stock Lines From The Tank. The 044 Is Sufficient Enough To Draw The Fuel To The Surge Tank. Its Worked Out Great So Far.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Dowski12 said:


> Im Running Stock Lines From The Tank. The 044 Is Sufficient Enough To Draw The Fuel To The Surge Tank. Its Worked Out Great So Far.


Nice what adapters did you use to tie the an lines into the hardlines


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

my Setup Uses Stock Elbow Fittings With Crimped Clamps Holding The Hose On. Sorry The Picture Is Kinda Crappy, It Was Dark.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Hmm anyone have any thought on how to go about cutting down the length of the factory lines about 8inches or so and adapting them to an fittings


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4946130-REFERENCE-1.8t-Fuel-Lines-Fueling-FAQ


My setups here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nt-Inside)&p=86240228&viewfull=1#post86240228


----------

